# Is Chloraseptic spray ok while breastfeeding?



## Jen78fl

Hi all... I am just wondering if chloraseptic throat spray is safe to use while breastfeeding. DD is 20 months now and we are doing around 2 or 3 times a day of nursing so she doesnt get alot but I just wanted to check and make sure its safe... I have a bad sore throat and cough and this is about the only thing that will help... DD is sick too







I appreciate any advice!

Jennifer


----------



## Katie T

I'm not sure but you can call a pharmacy and they will tell you. Hope you guys get feeling better.


----------



## Jen78fl

thanks katie.. kellymom said it should be ok but I was just wondering if anyone here had used it. I had to use it quite a bit last night to get any sleep


----------



## Jen78fl

anyone else have any opinions? Thanks all


----------



## ginapueblo

Dr. Hale says it's probably fine but not to overdo it since the phenol can be irritating. I can't see that much could transfer to milk since it's more topical than systemic. In order for something to get into the milk it has to get into your blood stream, the molecules have to be of a size that can transfer into your milk, the pH has to be favorable, and it has to be digestible for the baby to utilize it. Additionally, your nursling is old, so should be able to metabolize things well. So, I'd say no worries...

Dr. Hale's responses: http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...cus/discus.cgi (I am not sure you can use this link b/c it's the HCP portal, but maybe?)

Gina


----------



## lyaung

I spoke to my local breastfeeding consultants today in regards to throat spray it is not safe to use Chloraseptic brand throat spray while breastfeeding, it is classified as a drug that should be avoided and never used while breastfeeding. A site that nursing mothers may find useful is loveyourbaby.com it has a pretty detailed listing of cold medicines that can be safely used while nursing. I recommend calling your local hospital and speaking to a lactation consultant over the phone before using any OTC drugs the call is free the only downside is you have to call during normal daytime work hours.


----------



## PatioGardener

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyaung*
> 
> I spoke to my local breastfeeding consultants today in regards to throat spray it is not safe to use Chloraseptic brand throat spray while breastfeeding, it is classified as a drug that should be avoided and never used while breastfeeding. A site that nursing mothers may find useful is loveyourbaby.com it has a pretty detailed listing of cold medicines that can be safely used while nursing. I recommend calling your local hospital and speaking to a lactation consultant over the phone before using any OTC drugs the call is free the only downside is you have to call during normal daytime work hours.


Honestly, I would trust Hale and his years of breastfeeding specific research over a breastfeeding consultant.

OP, if you want to talk to someone who will know (if you don't have access to Hale's book and/or want more details than Gina posted above) then the new infantrisk centre is open. http://www.infantrisk.org/

ETA Here is the 'guest' info from Hale's site: http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/messages/53/2646.html?1123767398

He does not like phenol containing products (as Gina said, because of the risk of local irritation) and warns not to 'over do it'.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------

